# Trenton GA - Chained to Tree, Owner Does not Want



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CONTACT: [email protected]

Beautiful 3-5 year old GSD chained to tree. Owner no longer wants her. Rescue is needed to get her into a better situation so she can find a family that does want her. CONTACT SUZANNE PITTMAN IF YOU CAN TAKE THIS GIRL


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor girl, hopefully someone will help her out and give her a home.


----------



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

save the dog, chain the owner to the tree.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

is it me or are a lot of these cruelty cases in the southeast?

poor girl!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Certainly seems that way...
BUMP


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

bump again


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how sad! This just breaks my heart. I hope she gets a new home soon!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ninerfanz said:


> save the dog, chain the owner to the tree.


Amen to that, and given the chance I'd be first in line to do it. Lovely girl, I hope there is help for her soon. 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"*She is being adopted by a wonderful family in Ky. We are working out the
transport and hope she will be with her new family by Wed.
Thanks for all of your support.
Suzanne"*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hooray - I hope she has a wonderful life from now on......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yippee!!!! I love good news.


----------

